

Show HN: json.is - elmin
http://json.is

======
pluma
What is install.json used by?

Also, the names aren't entirely unambiguous. Bower used to use the same name
as NPM (package.json) until relatively recently, for example.

~~~
Robin_f
And JSPM still does.

------
dbla
This is really cool. I love the UX / ability to click on a line to easily get
more info about it.

